# X250 Reversing Aids & 12 volt supply connection



## HARRYH (May 18, 2005)

Hi
Where Is the best connection for the 12volts to the reversing camera or sensors ?
Ease and logic say take it from the reversing light but is it a true fact that this circuit is on the same fuse as the engine management system?
There are reports in the forum of the Emission Control Warning light coming on from defects in the reversing lights.
It seems an odd combination 
Any one seen the wiring diagram and is there a better connection?


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

HARRYH said:


> Hi
> Where Is the best connection for the 12volts to the reversing camera or sensors ?
> Ease and logic say take it from the reversing light but is it a true fact that this circuit is on the same fuse as the engine management system?
> There are reports in the forum of the Emission Control Warning light coming on from defects in the reversing lights.
> ...


This is relevant to X250 models, can't speak for others

I believe that any connection directly to the rev lights or indeed any additional connections to the wiring will give you error messages due to the Canbus system on the van, even using higher or lower impedance bulbs can upset it, simplest is an ignition feed 12V+, pick up an earth from body, Canbus can be very expensive to repair, on PVC there are some cables inside the interior front cab light which someone on here found were to feed a monitor etc.

Ask your dealer where they would connect to

Chris


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

My reversing sensors are wired direct to the reverse light - ni problems whatsoever.

There is a live IGN feed wire at the back of the radio which I used to power the camera.


----------



## HARRYH (May 18, 2005)

*?*

hi
I tried a quick 12v connection of reversing sensors to the reversing light
supply and on use the day after the injection system (that engine shape )
amber warning came on. 
I left it connected and after day where I dont think I used reverse the warning whent out only to come back on when I reversed the next day.
Iv now disconnected the reverse unit and after a day the warning light when out again. Back to square one
There must be away to link the reverse to the sensors or to a camera so that the action of choosing reverse gear turns it on?
More research needed// 
Can any one explain the workings of this automatic fault or change, detector ?
I wondered if the fault light had not go off on it own would disconnecting the battery have reset it or is there more to it.
Its I suppose its a computer chip devise powered from either the main battery or a self contained one
Im eager to know more about the gadget and sort the reverse sensor out.
Harry


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

This wants moving to the Swift forum and then Andy or Ash might spot it!

Peter


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks Peter, just spotted.....

Hi HarryH,

On the assumption your Sundance was built post-2006, we have already allowed for the fitment of a rear-view camera, which links to the Fiat harness:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-72288.html

I'm not sure how your sensors function, but if you are not fitting a camera, you probably could pick-up these connections? Or, you could just use them for the camera, as they already have power and S-Video connections ready.

I hope that helps.

Ash


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> This wants moving to the Swift forum and then Andy or Ash might spot it!
> Peter


Well done Peter - I moved it and Ash spotted it in minutes. 

Don't they ever go off duty at Swift??? 8O :roll:

Dave


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Don't they ever go off duty at Swift??? 8O :roll:
> 
> Dave


Very rarely. To quote a phrase, used by another Swiftgroup member: "We are poised like coiled springs"

Ash


----------



## HARRYH (May 18, 2005)

Thank you
Ill have a look for the wires as your other e-mail sugests
My Mh Is the Marquise Lifestyle HX57CVN late 2007
Is canbus an improvement or built in obsolescence that only the makers want? 
That aside thanks again
I will try the sensors that I have, and if ok I will upgrade to a camera if Ok
Harry


----------

